# US Immigration Bill loaded with Defense Industry Pork



## cupper (2 Jul 2013)

So much for fiscal conservatism and the sequester. They may have gotten the votes to pass it in the Senate, but this just gives the Tea Party GOP members in the House more reasons to kill it.

*Immigration deal would boost defense manufacturers*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/immigration-deal-would-boost-defense-manufacturers/2013/07/01/d1c115e4-df63-11e2-b2d4-ea6d8f477a01_story.html



> The border security plan the Senate approved last week includes unusual language mandating the purchase of specific models of helicopters and radar equipment for deployment along the U.S.-Mexican border, providing a potential windfall worth tens of millions of dollars to top defense contractors.
> 
> The legislation would require the U.S. Border Patrol to acquire, among other items, six Northrop Grumman airborne radar systems that cost $9.3 million each, 15 Sikorsky Black Hawk helicopters that average more than $17 million apiece, and eight light enforcement helicopters made by American Eurocopter that sell for about $3 million each.
> 
> ...


----------

